# 2002 Altima Brake Problems



## tyler101 (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife has a 2002 Nissan Altima and when it gets very cold out the brakes freeze. This problem doesn't happen when it's warm but only when it gets very cold. After the car warms up a bit the brakes seem to work fine. Anyone have any ideas on a solution?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

When was your last major service on the car and how many miles does it have?
Nonetheless, this is one case I would definitely take it to the dealer immediately since it is a safety issue. They will more than likely require it remain there overnight so they can diagnose and correct the problem. That is just my suggestion.

Troy


----------



## TWADE2002 (Feb 9, 2007)

My 2002 is currently experiencing the same problem. This is the coldest weather the car has been in since I bought it. I am taking it to the garage today. Sounds like this may be a common problem. The first time it happened I barely was able to stop and nearly backed into another car. I smell litigation in Nissan's future.

Terry


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If your dealer doesn't know about it they can't fix it.

Troy


----------



## tyler101 (Feb 5, 2007)

I took the car to a local garage the other day. He stated that it might be the check valve close to the (brake canister?). He said he would order one any put it in when it got there. TWADE2002 let me know what you find out at the dealership.


----------

